# Worming Dogs



## mlspivey

I need to know what is the best dog wormer I can get?  We use Ivermectrin and nemex but neither one of these are cleaning my dogs completely out.


----------



## Papa Bear

I too would like to know what people are using to worm there dogs and where they buy it.


----------



## MULE

Here's one I use. I would suggest switching up your types of wormer's a little too. That will help

Valbazen
Worm three days in a row
25 LBS                   .75 ML
50 LBS                   1.5 ML
75 LBS                 2.25 ML
100 LBS                 3.0 ML


----------



## southern_pride

MULE said:


> Here's one I use. I would suggest switching up your types of wormer's a little too. That will help
> 
> Valbazen
> Worm three days in a row
> 25 LBS                   .75 ML
> 50 LBS                   1.5 ML
> 75 LBS                 2.25 ML
> 100 LBS                 3.0 ML





Valbazen is a good wormer, but the correct dosage is 
1cc per 10 lbs for at least 2 days, but 3 days is better.

other good wormers are 
Safeguard 
1cc per 5 lbs, for 3 days, 5 days to get rid of ghiardia.

The BEST wormer is Drontal plus


----------



## papadz

This does not work for heart worms. It is an old home remedy. All you do is file a little bit of a penny into your dogs food and let him eat it. AS I understand it, its the copper in the penny is what kills the worms and it has no affect on your dog.


----------



## chainshaw

Fenbendazole. You can buy it in dog doses, but it is very expensive. I buy the Safe-Guard goat wormer and adjust for dogs. Dogs take a larger dose than goats and horses. Dog dosage of the goat wormer is 1ml for every 5lbs of body weight. ex. 50lb. dog gets 10ml of wormer, 3 days in a row.

This will treat for hook, round, tape, and whip worms. If you only have one dog, you can use the Safe-Guard horse paste. It is also given at 100mg/1ml per 5 pounds, 3 days in a row.


----------



## MULE

Pyraquantal or Canex are a lot cheaper than Drontal plus and just as good.


----------



## DROPPINEM

I use the horse wormer in a tube for grown dogs.Just give them one inch squirted on your finger and they will lick it off.Three days in a row..........of course liquid wormer for pups.


----------



## specialk

i use the ivermectin and a couple times a year panacur.....you have to get it from a vet, but it is not to expensive.....i know guys that use the horse wormer, but i don't know what kind they use....


----------



## mlspivey

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## hawg dawg

chainshaw said:


> Fenbendazole. You can buy it in dog doses, but it is very expensive. I buy the Safe-Guard goat wormer and adjust for dogs. Dogs take a larger dose than goats and horses. Dog dosage of the goat wormer is 1ml for every 5lbs of body weight. ex. 50lb. dog gets 10ml of wormer, 3 days in a row.
> 
> This will treat for hook, round, tape, and whip worms. If you only have one dog, you can use the Safe-Guard horse paste. It is also given at 100mg/1ml per 5 pounds, 3 days in a row.




x2 This is good stuff


----------

